# Size/number of Bore Bar Holder - Logan 200



## burnrider (Jan 4, 2014)

The 200 has a 7/16" wide lantern. What size/number of bore bar holder is used. 3/8 round shanks are fine. Ebay shows a lot of Armstrong numbers w/o tool dimensions.

Tx


----------

